# I would like one of these - if I knew what it was!



## Liam_Smart (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all,

Playing with super fresh beans from Pact Coffee now but still trying to perfect my 'game' and came across this whilst on youtube:






What is that metal o-ring thing that this guy is using and that just pops off when he has done his tampering? Reckon that would save me making a lot of mess when I wake up and my eyes are still half shut in the morning... It probably won't be available in the UK but I thought I'd ask.

Thanks,

Liam


----------



## Liam_Smart (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry...think I've found it. I better start practicing my German!

http://www.tidaka.net/de/product.html?info=1257


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Liam_Smart said:


> Sorry...think I've found it. I better start practicing my German!
> 
> http://www.tidaka.net/de/product.html?info=1257


Tidaka are pretty cool - fast delivery albeit not the cheapest from Germany. Worth investigating if anyone else fancies anything when buying from them to save on delivery costs. I bought a steam wand tip from them and the delivery I think was nearly more than the tip!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee catcha?


----------



## Liam_Smart (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah it looks like Tidaka ones are the best as they don't sit inside the PF. Tempted by the Coffee Catcha as well though. I will buy something, just weighing up what would be the best buy. I'd be happy with a plastic one that was made to measure!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If you want something cheap and effective you could try a 58mm camera lens hood.


----------

